# Some newbie questions



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, as I've mentioned in the introductions thread, I'm only 19 so I do not own a pistol. So, forgive me for my lack of knowledge with handguns.

First gun I want is a 22LR for practicing. I have a Ruger 10/22, so I have plenty of ammo stocked up. With a 22Lr I can practice with aiming properly and the sorts with a handgun. So my first question is, what are some good 22LR handguns to start off with? I'm looking for a semi 22LR, not a revolver [red rider or ruger single six]. If theres 3-5 that I should look at, please list them and I'll research them.

Now for my second question. I keep my long guns in a gun sock. How should I store a pistol to keep it away from moisture and the sorts?

Third and final question. I'm not sure what accessories can be put on a handgun. After practicing with a 22Lr pistol, I'd want to upgrade to a 357 mag revolver. Besides grips, are there are accessories/upgrades for it?

Sorry if these are answered too often.
Thanks.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It seems a little odd to me that you do not want a 22 lr revolver but a 347 after you get some trigger time in. Ruger makes great 22 semi auto pistols The Mark II & III models are great. The Browning Buckmark is my personal favorite. U just like the trigger a little more.

As to storage. If you get your 22 LR handgun in a box that works fine for storage. Make sure it's lubed well wen you put it up. The question you might want to ask is how to store it in a safe manner so those that have no reason to handle your weapon(s) do not get hold of them. There are all kinds of lock boxes and safes to store all of your weapons safe and securely. I have some of my long guns in a cabinet that looks like a coffee table with locks to secure the door and drawers. I'll take the little silica gel packs that come with about everything and toss them in there and my other gun safe. If moisture is a problem places like sportsmansguide sell larger boxes of that gel to keep in your safe/lock boxes. Some that will change color to let you know when they need changes or in some cases recharged.

Hope that helps and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It seems a little odd to me that you do not want a 22 lr revolver but a 347 after you get some trigger time in. Ruger makes great 22 semi auto pistols The Mark II & III models are great. The Browning Buckmark is my personal favorite. U just like the trigger a little more.
> 
> As to storage. If you get your 22 LR handgun in a box that works fine for storage. Make sure it's lubed well wen you put it up. The question you might want to ask is how to store it in a safe manner so those that have no reason to handle your weapon(s) do not get hold of them. There are all kinds of lock boxes and safes to store all of your weapons safe and securely. I have some of my long guns in a cabinet that looks like a coffee table with locks to secure the door and drawers. I'll take the little silica gel packs that come with about everything and toss them in there and my other gun safe. If moisture is a problem places like sportsmansguide sell larger boxes of that gel to keep in your safe/lock boxes. Some that will change color to let you know when they need changes or in some cases recharged.
> 
> Hope that helps and welcome to the forum.


I know, I'm weird. I'd consider it, I guess. But, I've handled them [didnt shoot] and it felt a little awkward.

Thanks. Thats helpful, Devils.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The four .22lr semi's that are easily available and that will suit your needs quite well are the Smith & Wesson 22A, the Beretta Neos, the Browning Buckmark, and the Ruger MKIII. The Smith is the cheapest, followed by the Neos. The lower-priced Buckmarks and MKIII's will be similar in price. Any of these will suit you fine - the main differences are grip size and trigger feel. I agree that the BM's trigger is the nicest of the bunch, but all four are just fine for most people.

As long as your house is climate-controlled, you can store anywhere as long as the steel parts have a light coating of some type of rust-preventative. Of course you want to keep the handguns in something that prevents unauthorized usage. If however you will be storing in a garage or shed or similar, then you will need some type of de-humidifying agent or mechanism.

Also keep in mind that some guncases and older gunsafes use foam padding that can deteriorate over time, and can deteriorate the finish on handguns if left in contact for long periods of time. 

There aren't a lot of upgrades that you can do to a revolver. Different sights can be used, but chances are the handgun will have fully serviceable sights in the first place. You can get different grips, some with LASERs. Semi-auto's can be "upgraded" with different sights, different grips, different recoil springs (occasionally), and different magazines. Most of my handguns have no upgrades at all, mostly because they function just fine in their original configuration. When I do change something, it is usually the grip.

Most handguns need no upgrading at all. Just buy them and shoot them, and spend your extra money on ammunition (or more handguns).


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> Most handguns need no upgrading at all. Just buy them and shoot them, and spend your extra money on ammunition (or more handguns).


Sound advice. :smt023


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Phil!
That was a well thought out post and was very helpful.

Just to clarify. The gun would just be stored in my room. Not sure where, but it'd be out of sight inside my room.

Thanks again.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Youngster said:


> Just to clarify. The gun would just be stored in my room. Not sure where, but it'd be out of sight inside my room.


I'm sure you meant to say out of sight, in a pistol safe or lock box, because we all know unsecured firearms are not a good idea. :smt083


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 PhilR

:smt1099


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

Youngster said:


> Well, as I've mentioned in the introductions thread, I'm only 19 so I do not own a pistol. So, forgive me for my lack of knowledge with handguns.
> 
> First gun I want is a 22LR for practicing. I have a Ruger 10/22, so I have plenty of ammo stocked up. With a 22Lr I can practice with aiming properly and the sorts with a handgun. So my first question is, what are some good 22LR handguns to start off with? I'm looking for a semi 22LR, not a revolver [red rider or ruger single six]. If theres 3-5 that I should look at, please list them and I'll research them.
> 
> ...


buddy..........gotta tell ya........if you've only fired 22LR in your life........the LAST thing you wanna do is run out the door and buy a .357 especially if it might be a snubby......get a .38 or 9mm first man, get used to different recoils, a .357 is not a lil pop like a 22, its BANG! a hand cannon, a tank on your wrist, not a kiddy piece at all lol


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

Youngster said:


> Thanks Phil!
> That was a well thought out post and was very helpful.
> 
> Just to clarify. The gun would just be stored in my room. Not sure where, but it'd be out of sight inside my room.
> ...


bad idea, dont just hide it somewhere, hidden guns are easily found and someones gonna end up dead lol , go to wal-mart, sentury makes a gun box, all steel key locked for $21.00 , buy it, hell buy two store the pistol in one, with a cable lock through the barrel, and store the ammo in the other, that way both pistol and ammo are secure in different places, and ya dont bring over some girl for a night of fun, go to drain the main vein and hear her accedently blow her face off lol safety first bro, think of safety before everything else.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

jay7 said:


> if you've only fired 22LR in your life........the LAST thing you wanna do is run out the door and buy a .357 especially if it might be a snubby......get a .38 or 9mm first


I don't really see a problem jumping to the .357 when you can shoot the .38 in them too. As for the safe/ lockbox, there's no age restriction on them, buy it now so you don't have to worry about it later


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

thelonerang3r said:


> I don't really see a problem jumping to the .357 when you can shoot the .38 in them too. As for the safe/ lockbox, there's no age restriction on them, buy it now so you don't have to worry about it later


well if hes firing the .38 from it yeah deffinately, that way later on he can just change ammo , what i meant was jumping from .22 cal to .357 cal might be a bit of a .........shocking exp. haha


----------

